# a ghost?



## anua (Jul 28, 2004)

i've just found a forgotten one...








the 'halo' looks strange, he he...i wonder if you guess what is it?


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 28, 2004)

i dont know, but im scared!!




md


----------



## anua (Jul 28, 2004)

he he, you should!  :twisted:  - that was a very _sacred_ place, he he :twisted:  :twisted: 


that was deserted monastery, but i'll give you some time to think what the halo is, ha ha


----------



## anua (Jul 30, 2004)

he he , it was a fozen lens.... it wasnt hard...ha ha


----------



## Karalee (Jul 30, 2004)

Still creepy lookin :-?


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 30, 2004)

anua said:
			
		

> he he , it was a fozen lens.... it wasnt hard...ha ha




ive had a frozen toe....does that count?


md


----------



## anua (Aug 2, 2004)

> anua wrote:
> he he , it was a fozen lens.... it wasnt hard...ha ha
> 
> 
> ...





did you get a supernatural 'halo' around it?


----------



## Lungfarmer (Aug 2, 2004)

Heh, that's really cool  Creepy cool!


----------

